# insurance Edward William Marine Services



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Has anyone had any dealings with the insurance company, Edward William Marine Services ? Their rates seem good and they don’t need a currant survey( mine is two years old) as they stipulate the vessel must at all times be in a sea worthy condition and this is assessed at the time of a claim.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Two years old Simon?? You bought the boat in Jan 2008 didn't you? My last insurance had a 2 year survey stipulation; and it was "to the day", and luckily I was able to send in the survey 2 days before it "expired". So if your survey was in Dec 07 it -should- still be valid until the end of the year (but of course that would depend on the insurance underwriter).

What is "sea-worthy" condition? That sounds like a huge loophole; as if the boat sinks it is obviously not "sea-worthy" at the time of the sinking. I would definitely ask for clarification and a definition of the term.

When are you coming back to US to buy another boat? It's a buyer's market here now!!  

-Russ


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Russ, two years was easier to type than 15 months. In Oz you need the survey to be not more than 12 months and there is only a few major insurers here that will give appropriate cover for a price, and spending $1000 on a lift and survey is a bit rough. I was put on to this mob by 2 yachties here. offer world wide covarage but the owness is on you to keep you boat sea wothy condition, that is in such a condition as to be resonable fit for its intended purpose. I guess if your rigging was 20 yrs old you wouldnt expect them to pay if you lost the rig. Not comming over for a while happy here at the moment and as I spent so much time in the brokers office drinking their coffee they gave me a job. HAD TO WEAR SHOES FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 12 months

Simon


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

Edward William Insurance is unregulated, there is a warning about them on the Financial Conduct Authority website, they have a track record of not paying claims and are almost certainly just a scam.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

No scam. I have been with them now for 3 years. Last year I had cause to make a claim as the motor boat next to me blowed hup. Minor damage to mine. I let them know and they hsd a guy in Melbourne contact me and and assisted in sorting the claim. Ialso know a a guy in my marina who is insured with them. He lost his rudder falling of s wave in bass straight. $18000 paid ino his accont witin 3 weeks. All or most of the ICA fleet that came up from NZ are insured by the same company.


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

They're not listed by the Financial Conduct Authority as a company to beware of for no good reason, I suggest anyone reading posts supporting them checks with the Financial Conduct Authority. I'm not the only one who has lost out and I'm sure forums and other social media spreading the word is a good thing personally.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There were several agencies in the UK that would take premiums and never place them with insurers, back in the 80's & 90's. They would pay a few claims here and there to keep their rep up, but never the huge claims. I had dealings with one on commercial charter insurance, only to find I was operating a charter boat with no insurance for three years. I filed a claim and I know that agent went to jail, but I never got jack.
I can't for the life of me remember the names of those involved. However, whenever I see their adds, there is a little feeling in the back of my head that this is the same scam. No survey needed, prices realistic, but too good to be true, etc.
If I am mistaken, then I sincerely apologize, but I just had to put this in.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I just noticed that the OP has answered his own question on this thread by stating that he has been with the company in question for 3 years AND has had a claim paid by them.
Kinda seems like an ad doesn't it?
Now I really wonder about "Edward William Marine Services" if they are going to make up posters like SimonV to sell their non-existent products. Seems like there are a whole bunch of Kiwis and Ozzies that are sailing around w/o insurance.
Caution Will Robinson, caution.......


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Capta

Unless SimonV 's ID was hacked...you are way off.
Simon is a real person who did come to the US and bought a boat and lived with a SN member in San Fran while prepping for his return to Aus.
Bark up another tree.


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

Gotta say I agree with Capta. I know damn well the cover I asked for, in writing and paid for, when I was robbed I received not a single penny, just a two sentence letter rejecting the entire claim out of hand. Of course dodgy insurance companies will have people stick up for them on forums they have to, but the fact is that government agencies don't post warnings for nothing, I just wish I'd seen it BEFORE I insured with these people.
To anyone reading this I'd say trust the warnings, there's plenty of choice and there are plenty of properly regulated insurance companies. Many overseas based insurance companies OPT IN to UK regulation to prove they are genuine, Edward William specifically do not, their European office is in Spain but I believe the underwriter is in South America and I'm told the owner is the same person although I can't verify that. If you feel safe with that kind of set up rather than a large reputable company like Allianz or Pantaneius then that's your risk, but if you read something like this FIRST and still went ahead then it's a bit of a worry! Why would you chance it?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

So this is you.
http://www.noonsite.com/General/Glo...ur-insurance-company-to-avoid-a-refused-claim

Your story is as old as the ages. Person feels they were wronged and takes to the internet. They always post a copy of the claim rejection letter, but never post a copy of the policy or the insurance quote along with a receipt showing they paid for the coverage. Somehow we are told to trust me "I paid for the coverage." I have seen it a thousand times. The agent delivers a full coverage quote (which is in his best interest as he is paid on commission). The boat owner says that is expensive what can we do to make it less. The agent starts reducing coverage (reluctantly as he is now going to be making less) until a price the boat owner wants/can pay is reached. If you want any sympathy from me, Post copies of the policy/quote and a receipt showing you had the coverage. Because it's the insured responsibly to read the policy to make sure it includes the coverage he paid for. Until then you are just a troll without a cause.


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

Not looking for sympathy, just warning other people, you can make your own minds up, I have photographed the documents and pasted them in various places, I'm not going to spend more time on this just hope I've saved someone from being conned, mine is not the only warning if you look into it.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailorsnook said:


> Not looking for sympathy, just warning other people, you can make your own minds up, I have photographed the documents and pasted them in various places, I'm not going to spend more time on this just hope I've saved someone from being conned, mine is not the only warning if you look into it.


If you pasted "various places" it should not be any trouble for you to paste them here also. Your "warning" would carry more weight.


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

This event was months ago and I've moved on I'm not going to look for the files again, anyone can look at my blog, malcolmsnook dot the obvious if they want to see more, or they can just use a reputable, regulated insurance company. Fini


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailorsnook said:


> This event was months ago and I've moved on I'm not going to look for the files again, anyone can look at my blog, malcolmsnook dot the obvious if they want to see more, or they can just use a reputable, regulated insurance company. Fini


You have moved on just enough to keep posting one sided snarky remarks about a co. when you are not willing prove the accuracy of your claims by post copies of the quote or policy. What you call unregulated in the UK we call surplus lines in the states. It has no bearing on financial integrity. In fact one of the companies I represented and placed parts of the coverage for the London Olympics was an A rated unregulated/surplus lines carrier worth enough to buy England.


----------



## sailorsnook (Dec 11, 2012)

For goodness sake, I only pasted today because someone else did, it's not a habit and they're not snidey or personal remarks, I simply reported what happened to me and the fact that this insurance company carries a UK Government health warning on the Financial Conduct Authority website - a simple fact and not without reason I'm sure.

I can't imagine why you're so upset, or feel the need to make personal comments.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

capta said:


> I just noticed that the OP has answered his own question on this thread by stating that he has been with the company in question for 3 years AND has had a claim paid by them.
> Kinda seems like an ad doesn't it?


Check the dates. The OP and his follow-up response are more than 4 years apart. Sounds like he asked about the company, decided to get a policy with them, then had to make a claim which was paid to his satisfaction.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailorsnook said:


> For goodness sake, I only pasted today because someone else did, it's not a habit and they're not snidey or personal remarks, I simply reported what happened to me and the fact that this insurance company carries a UK Government health warning on the Financial Conduct Authority website - a simple fact and not without reason I'm sure.
> 
> I can't imagine why you're so upset, or feel the need to make personal comments.


I am not upset, I am not the one out $5,000. I just like to know the whole story, that's why I would like to see the quote and the policy. What you have been calling a warning is a simple notice that they are not registered in the UK. They are located in Spain. They are what we call in the states an "offshore" co. which I would be careful to do my due diligence on before I spent money with them. You could be the victim of fraud or on the other hand you got all the insurance you paid for which did not include personal property. I would be on your side if you show us a Insurance quote that said one thing and a policy that shows something different. However from the outside looking in you haven't documented your side of the situation well enough to be 100% creditable.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Let me explain, I spent 30 years in insurance. Every time a claim is denied the insured is always upset and disagrees as to the reason it was denied. But to denied a $5,000 claim tells me the Co. feels strong in their position as it would cost them far more to defend their (read "nuance claim") position should you press the issue with them.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Sailorsnook, the only attachment I have with this insurer is thay gave me cover that I asked for and looked after me and others I know personally. I live on my boat and cruise extensively. I did not take up the personal property clause, but if I had it would have been plain to see as the policy is very easy to read. If it is not on the document you don't have it. The reason I asked the original question all those years ago was I was reading some rantings at the time by an insured party who was refused his claim on a rig replacement. Long story short, he lost his rig replaced it with a second hand mast doing the work himself. He put in a claim for a NEW mast and an hourly rate for his own labour. This was refused and he flooded the internet with his rants. I have heard, (from others in the cruising community) he eventualy got reimbursed but only for his actual reciepted expenses. I can give an incident where they didn't pay, and that was my friend who was paid for the lost rudder. His boat was repaired in Eden and relaunched and teid to the wharf. Due to unsuitable weather for the tril north it was left there for a week. During that week a steel yacht came in and contrary to rules rafted up to his. This boat broke its mooring line and pounded mu mates boat doing quite a bit of damage to his topsides. Anyway the owner of the boat had contacted his insurance and by the time my mate got down there the assessors had done their bit. As the other boats insurance was covering his damage he failed to notify his own insurer. After a couple of months he was getting nowhere he contacted Edward Williams. His claim was refused as it was outside the required reporting time. They did assist with recommendations and introductions to pursue the other company. It all ended well but took time. I think the moral is read you policy as soon as you get it, and stick go their requirements. As far as you stating you paid for the extra contents cover, did you receive an updated policy? I ask this as Early this year I had to add coverage for New Caledonia and Vanuatu. Paid online and received the new documents within a couple of days.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

scratchee said:


> Check the dates. The OP and his follow-up response are more than 4 years apart. Sounds like he asked about the company, decided to get a policy with them, then had to make a claim which was paid to his satisfaction.


Yesterday, I read and reread all the postings by Simon, but I did miss the dates. I sincerely apologize to Simon.


----------



## ec_guru (Dec 13, 2018)

We opted to purchase Edward William Marine coverage several years ago, after reading a number of positive reviews. Unfortunately, our vessel was a complete loss during Hurricane Irma (Sept. 2017). We have been patiently working with Edward William representatives since that time, while providing all details requested by them. After over a year, we received a proposed settlement that appears to account for only a fraction of some coverage, and it also subtracted the same deductible/excess amount twice. We kindly asked for clarification on these two topics. Since that time, it appears that Edward William representatives may be ignoring our requests for an update, since they have not replied to any of them. We also learned that communicating with them via email is more productive than via telephone, as our telephone conversations didn't go well at all (they seemed more interested in arguing than answering questions). 

It appears that our requests to implement the complaints procedure, as outlined in policy documents, may have been ignored as well.

Does anyone have advice on how to reach Edward William representatives during the claim and/or complaint process? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

ec_guru said:


> We opted to purchase Edward William Marine coverage several years ago, after reading a number of positive reviews.


Sorry, I can't help with your problem, but I have never read a positive review of them, and was surprised you actually found some positive reviews. I suspect they were written by Edward William Marine themselves.

Good luck with your claim - I really do hope they come through for you.

Mark


----------



## drdaviesgp (2 mo ago)

ec_guru said:


> We opted to purchase Edward William Marine coverage several years ago, after reading a number of positive reviews. Unfortunately, our vessel was a complete loss during Hurricane Irma (Sept. 2017). We have been patiently working with Edward William representatives since that time, while providing all details requested by them. After over a year, we received a proposed settlement that appears to account for only a fraction of some coverage, and it also subtracted the same deductible/excess amount twice. We kindly asked for clarification on these two topics. Since that time, it appears that Edward William representatives may be ignoring our requests for an update, since they have not replied to any of them. We also learned that communicating with them via email is more productive than via telephone, as our telephone conversations didn't go well at all (they seemed more interested in arguing than answering questions). It appears that our requests to implement the complaints procedure, as outlined in policy documents, may have been ignored as well. Does anyone have advice on how to reach Edward William representatives during the claim and/or complaint process? Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


 How did things work out? I am looking for insurance and they seem to offer what I am looking for but can't find good reviews.


----------



## Uncle Bob the 1st (Mar 14, 2016)

Surely your inability to find positive reviews speaks very loudly. 


drdaviesgp said:


> How did things work out? I am looking for insurance and they seem to offer what I am looking for but can't find good reviews.


----------

